# skype video upside down



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

I got Skype to work on my dad and my thunderbolts (both cm7 1.2) and the video was upside down. The self view was correct but the other persons face was upside down. I could not find any settings in Skype to correct this. Could it have been a bad apk or is there something I'm missing? It is not the official one but rather the one downloaded from here somewhere. I just upgraded to the 1.3 and haven't been able to do another Skype test. Oh and we were both on the same home wifi, there is no 4g in his area yet, not sure if that's a factor.

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

same results here plus no sound. I wouldn't expect anything less than this since it was a leak.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Only gb rom I've found that works is gingeritis 3d. All the other ones are upside down.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## omg.beav (Jun 15, 2011)

I had that problem with tango, but with Skype 2.0.0.45 everything is working for me.


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

Interesting. When we were testing it he would not hear me but I hear him just fine.

I suppose it being modified/leaked means I can't really complain. I searched but didn't really find anyone talking about issues with it, so at least now I know I'm not the only one.

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm having the same issue with the mic. When I use Viber, Skype or Tango I can hear whoever I call fine, but they can't hear me or it is too low to communicate. I have even tried using earphones with mic, but the TB doesn't like them and ignores them completely...
My video on Skype is landscape by default. On tango is fine, but on Fring it is upside down. So weird!!
Hopefully we can fix this soon?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I had that issue but it went away with a reinstall

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Everything works right for me using Google talk, gingeritis 3d w/ ziggys kernel and chingys new radio leak

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------

